

Ask YC:  Meetups / Events in the Valley on Interview Weekend? - tdavis

I was asked by one of the founders being interviewed (who wishes to remain anonymous!) to see what's going on in the Valley over interview weekend. This is a pretty good idea for those who aren't from the Valley (yet); you can learn the culture a bit, talk with other founders, etc.<p>Oh, and good luck to everyone!
======
paddy_m
I was just going to ask the same question. We (QuantRunner) are coming from
NYC and would like to see the SV equivalent of the New York Tech Meetup. The
NYTM is the biggest tech/startup event in the city, most people in the
community attend it or have attended it, we would like to compare and contrast
cultures.

Are there any other get-togethers that weekend, any kind of mailing list for
the invitees?

We are looking forward to it.

------
catch23
There was GoGaRuCo (sold out now though), but I had to cancel my ticket
unfortunately...

There is a pretty sweet coffee shop near the YC office called Red Rock Coffee,
it's often filled to the brim with laptop users, quite a few of them
entrepreneurs. It's a two floor coffee shop that is often the location for
various meetup groups (such as the iPhone & Facebook Apps).

~~~
newhouseb
Just for reference for anyone else, the Palo Alto equivalent of Red Rock is
Coupa Cafe. It's smaller than RR, but it's packed with startuppy types either
brainstorming or just coding. Incidentally, I'll probably be there coding up
our prototype a couple hours from now if anyone wants to stop by.

------
polvi
Pretty quiet weekend. We (cloudkick) would be happy to grab a beer with some
folks in south bay (san jose, caltrain friendly) on Saturday evening if others
are interested.

------
huang
AdTech is coming up next week: <http://www.ad-tech.com/>

Tickets are prohibitively expensive, but you can get an exhibition hall pass
for $35. Obviously focuses on digital marketing.

Do you think might be worth a visit?

------
newhouseb
There's Silicon Valley Geek Breakfast at 8am on Friday in Sunnyvale. See:

<http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=194749365592>

------
paddy_m
I was just going to ask the same question. We (QuantRunner) are coming from
NYC and would like to see the SV equivalent of the New York Tech Meetup. The
NYTM is the biggest tech/startup event in the city, most people in the
community attend it or have attended it, we would like to compare and contrast
cultures.

Are there any other get-togethers that weekend, any kind of mailing list for
the invitees?

We are looking forward to it.

------
kineticac
what about something totally unrelated, Sunday should be perfect beach
weather...

------
vaksel
if you don't find anything, why not organize something yourself?

~~~
tdavis
Me personally? I don't live there.

